# Loki (Disney+)



## REBerg (Jun 15, 2021)

*1.01 Glorious Purpose*
Excellent beginning


Spoiler



Another shot at bringing order to the space-time continuum.
For starters, how do you convince a God of Mischief that he is actually a villain? Time Variance Authority enforcement officer/guidance counselor Mobius has his work cut out for him.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

He's a lovable rogue


----------



## ctg (Jun 24, 2021)

Where are all the comments? I find it strange that there are none, but then again we have claimed fatigue on MCU stuff. The thing that intrigues me the most is the fact that in places this series is parallel to the highly controversial Legion and it can be equally hard to understand because of all the timey-wimey shenigans. 



Spoiler



In the latest episode, they actually reveal the fact that all of the employees in the TVA are variants. Not just Loki and his female counter-part. And it got me thinking as why she's the only one. According to her tale, she was adopted. Just like Loki. But she never got the education in Asgard, even though she's dressing like one of them.

The thing that I figured is goes along the infinity equations and in some perspective I believe that the producers are touching the stone. If you think about the infinite number of copies that Mobius M Mobius claims is bugging the TVA, and all of them so far has been males. When you run down the infinite number of possibilities and try to keep the time-line mostly intact, a sex change in the character is super intriguing, as the simply equation goes something along the line 1 + 1 = 3, where the number 3 is rounded up from 2, because the actually number is 2.999... 

The female Loki is that one. The one that raises at the end of the infinite.

But that also means that TVAs Loki related problems are never going to end. It also might mean that the Time-Keeper are losing the control and system doesn't acknowledge it.



The thing that you have to keep in mind about the MCU and Marvel stories is that there are number of multiverse places, where things didn't happen exactly as they happened in the main timeline. However what really intrigues me is that there are not actually showing the main timeline or any of the other characters. Instead, it's just the two, Loki and TVA. And TVA is mostly unknown to everyone as it doesn't play as central role in the MCU. 

So it's almost like Legion and his demons, with extra budget to show superb special effects. Not that they really need them as all they've shown so far are fairly simply things. Yet, the show is intriguing me more than Falcon and Winter Soldier.

I do wonder if the show had different WIP name than Loki as what we see is just one scenario in his life. And what happened to him isn't the only case ...



Spoiler: Comic spoilers



... as there are others who has done it more often, and that is his brother Thor, with the latest iteration being the female Thor in form of Jane Foster. Before that there was the Pegasus Bill and Thor's own torment on playing the suits game by disguising himself as a doctor. 

We know that the MCU Thor doesn't have the braincells to be one and therefore it's good that aspect has been cut away as it wouldn't fit the bill. But all the sex changing shenanigans are stable tropes that Marvel has kept their characters fresh over the decades. Even the awesome Spiderman got a sex change, before he became a black character. 

What is noticable is that none of them were TVAs doings. In fact TVA is absent and it leads me to speculate that the God of Mischief is the doom device and all that survives at the end is Mobius M Mobius and the original Loki.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 26, 2021)

Spoiler: 1.02 The Variant & 1.03 Lamentis



Putting variants on the TVA team is another option to performing master timeline resets or disintegrating more troublesome offenders. With Loki's abilities to not only replicate, shapeshift and move between universes, I can see why he would be Public Enemy Number One on the TVA Most Wanted List.


----------



## ctg (Jun 28, 2021)

REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> With Loki's abilities to not only replicate, shapeshift and move between universes, I can see why he would be Public Enemy Number One on the TVA Most Wanted List.





Spoiler



Thing with the current variant is that he doesn't want to be on that list. The TVA sees him otherwise. They see him as a threat, but they have no idea about how far the variants has gone in the spacetime continuum and what has come at the end. 

None of them talk about it, because none of them really know, but when you think about them being Variants it's all clear. It's just the question about the Time Keepers and how far Loki's will go before they've cocked the whole thing and the MCU starts to veer off towards the Marvel's Secret Wars. Stuff that really splits the universes. Stuff that TVA can do nothing about with the gear. 

Loki is a god, but to Mobius he's a subject that he thinks he can take down. But the interesting thing is that we see Mobius before his transformation to something super freaky. If you don't know, I'm not going to spoil, but let's just say that he's a character that can be compared to the Dr Strange. 

Speaking of which, it's really intriguing to see Loki in the series and Dr Strange outside the whole aspect even though he's a time keeper and he could probably handle both variants. The question that comes in my mind is the female Loki the only variant or are the others?


----------



## ctg (Jun 30, 2021)

Spoiler: 1.04 - The Nexus Event



Stupid, stupid, stupid TVA. I'm quite surprised that the female Loki was born and raised in Asgard of all places. It'll explain her powers. The magic and smarts as they are all gods. 

It is as if they planned to make themselves enemies and to be honest, she had not done anything wrong as after all she was just a kid. A kid that TVA was punishing just because she was supposedly going to cause a crime. In that moment they kidnapped her TVA caused the problem to themselves. But that same thing applies to the Loki as well as even though he'd been apprehended for murdering Agent Coulson, plus causing some minor incident, TVA opened the gates for Loki to be Loki. 

What were Mobius thinking? 

The bosslady was rightly blaming him for causing the problem. But she also mentioned that "The Time-Keepers are the only thing that stands between us and the calamity." It's just it's not the case as there are others, bigger things, true cosmic entities that hold together the reality. And then there is a very small child, a product of Sue and Reed Richards from F4s that is able to create whole new reality ... if he so wishes. 

So in that sense, the bosslady is a product of a brainwashing campaign and as she's a gatekeeper, she's only seeing things from her perspective. "Keep the sacred timeline intact!" But why? Is it really that hard to understand that her organisation is causing anomalies? 

"Every moment those variants are out there, we all are in danger. Find them!" 

We all? TVA or everyone?






As far as the Conversations at the End of Time went, theirs were fairly undramatic. It's interesting how melancholic we become, admitting to everything, even though you should always try to look at the bright side ... even in Loki's case. 

She said, "The Universe wants to break free, so it manifests chaos. And so I was born. A goddess of Mischief." But it does it in order, not in harmony but by using a mathematical model that we cannot fully understand. Neverthless, as I said about the infinity, the female variant manifest itself in a long chain of males. It is an anomaly, but yet the same. 

By applying that same law, it is very, very likely that another one emerges and there is nothing that the Time-Keepers can do to stop it. 

Their capture was a consequence, but Mobius didn't listen when Loki told the truth, "TVA is lying to you!"

Stupid does what stupid can. But it surprised me that at the end, Mobius tricked the bosslady and nicked her pad. Naughty Mobius. Maybe he's not as stupid as he acts. Then again I should have written that in past tense. Rest in Peace, Mobius.

The bosslady made her place on the top of the kill-list. 






Holy smoke. The moment I laid my eyes on them I thought the Wizard of Oz. And I was genuinely surprised that it turned out be the case. The Keepers were fake. They were puppets.  

And yes, I was surprised by the death at the end. Man...


----------



## REBerg (Jun 30, 2021)

Spoiler: 1.04 The Nexus Event



Death? Show me the body. Wait. You can't, because it's been disintegrated. How convenient! 
Plus, how can they kill the Lokier of the two Lokis with episodes still undelivered?
I suspect that, despite the best TVA Sacred Timeline efforts in this Universe, chaos still reigns supreme. Death may be just another correctible deviation.


ctg said:


> Holy smoke. The moment I laid my eyes on them I thought the Wizard of Oz. And I was genuinely surprised that it turned out be the case. The Keepers were fake. They were puppets.


Great Yellow Brick Road! I had the same thought!
So, who is behind the Timekeepers' Curtain? They do seem to follow a Gallifreyan dress code. Any rumors out there about Disney acquiring the rights to _Doctor Who_?


----------



## ctg (Jul 1, 2021)

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Death? Show me the body. Wait. You can't, because it's been disintegrated. How convenient!
> Plus, how can they kill the Lokier of the two Lokis with episodes still undelivered?



I hope you did watch after the credits scene, because without body, no death. He's alive and in weirder place than before. And with him being alive, Mobius is most likely be alive too. It's just who are the other guys and why the lizard is wearing a Loki helmet?



REBerg said:


> So, who is behind the Timekeepers' Curtain?



A hoaxer. Probably a single entity. But does Loki know who, is it one of his old enemies or someone totally new? In the Marvel universe there are a few tricksters and this one seems to be one.


----------



## ctg (Jul 1, 2021)

> While *Loki* has proven to be a somewhat divisive show at times, the one thing that most people seem to agree on is that the series boasts an incredible sense of style.
> 
> The same could certainly be said of *WandaVision*, but unlike that series which wore its sitcom influences on its sleeve,* Loki*‘s stylistic influences are a bit more varied and complex. Watch *Loki* close enough, and you’ll spot references and callbacks to everything from* Blade Runner* and *Mad Men* to *Jurassic Park* and *Atomic Blonde*. All of those styles come together to form a fascinating universe (perhaps multiverse?) where cosmic sci-fi, comic book adventures, and Western action somehow manage to coexist and form a strangely cohesive vision.
> 
> Then there’s *Fallout*. While the video game series that changed CRPGs forever is rarely referred to as one of *Loki*‘s most pronounced stylistic influences, the two are fascinatingly united by the ways that they use retrofuturism to unnerve us and leave us with the feeling that there’s something so much darker happening in their worlds than the actions of the usual collection of villains.











						How Loki and Fallout Use Retrofuturism to Unnerve Us
					

Loki and Fallout are two of the greatest examples of how storytellers use retrofuturistic designs as unnerving propaganda.




					www.denofgeek.com


----------



## ctg (Jul 7, 2021)

Spoiler: 1.05 - Journey into Mystery 



It doesn't surprise me that the TVA agents knew nothing about their leadership demise, but that they continued acting as if it was business as usual. I don't think any of them really know how brainwashed they've become. 

In the terms of who's hiding behind the Keepers there are only a few celestial beings that even able to meddle with things on that level, not speaking of building a whole fake agency. The TVA bosslady revealed that "they don't really reset the timeline but rather transferred it at the end, where it all stops.." While she was speaking as the Agency, it's not like the employees really know because they are constantly told to not meddle with things or they'll be erased. 

Therefore Mobius is as alive as Loki, but reversing all that has been done, it ain't happening.






I have to say that I'd have been as confused about everything as Our Loki was and I'd have doubted everything, just in the last episode we learned about their prisons and TVA ability to manipulate one instant event. 

The Lokis said that there was only one thing to do and that is to survive, because there is no TemPads anywhere. But that's thing. TVA constantly dumps all sorts of things in that place, including bodies of their dead agents. 

I get that the Loki's are only surviving, because the thinking part is done already by all of them and none of them are any wiser. But let me come back to that to dumping of TVA bodies. What if a pruning stick or four would make it to the end and you'll erase something. Where does it end?

Maybe the more important question should be why the God of Mischief is pruned from all timelines? From all universes? 






Speaking of which, that is a lot of evidence and that is a lot of universes. But when you really think about it, it's almost as if the TVA is all against Loki and that is all they've done since the beginning. But that also narrows down the subject list and presents the question, Why Loki?

Not how or when, but a simply why. 






Even Sylvie ended via her own hand in End of Time, to be rescue in the Jimmy's Pizza Wagon driven nobody else but Mobius. I knew it. I knew that he was alive and probably in deep sh... trouble instead of being fine and dandy.

Maybe the most interesting thing is that she wanted to go to the angry cloud, just like Our Loki. As if they were meant to be. Variants and Mobius in a search for the truth. Is about the Sacred Timeline or the Wizard of Oz or why Loki?

Why would you create an Agency to hunt and punish deities?

Our Loki said, while the Old One was conjuring the Valhalla in the End of Times that "I think we are stronger than we realise." And that might be the truth as you need to question the motifs for Loki's. 






The Lighthouse at the End of Time. Of course there had to be one, but is the Ultimate Loki living in it?


----------



## REBerg (Jul 8, 2021)

*1.05 Journey into Mystery*



Spoiler






ctg said:


> In the terms of who's hiding behind the Keepers there are only a few celestial beings that even able to meddle with things on that level, not speaking of building a whole fake agency. The TVA bosslady revealed that "they don't really reset the timeline but rather transferred it at the end, where it all stops.." While she was speaking as the Agency, it's not like the employees really know because they are constantly told to not meddle with things or they'll be erased.


It could only be The Master, Missy incarnation. 






*This guy gets my vote as "Best of the Lokis'*​


----------



## ctg (Jul 14, 2021)

> Loki season 2 has been confirmed by Marvel Studios, in an official teaser that was included as part of the end credits of Loki season 1's finale. Reports that Marvel Studios had already approved Loki for a second season started to circulate before season 1 arrived, going all the way back to 2019 when Marvel's legal filings for Loki's production indicated that multiple seasons of the show were planned. While we still don't have any official information from Marvel Studios yet (at the time of writing this), there are a few details that the rumor mill has provided in the last few months.











						Loki Season 2 Confirmed By Marvel Studios
					

Loki season 2 has been confirmed by Marvel Studios, in an official teaser that was included as [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## ctg (Jul 14, 2021)

Spoiler: 1.06 - For All Time



First of all the multiverse has been confirmed visually. It is a beautiful scene even if Disney made their own version on the blackholes. But the thing that intrigued me most was the mirror nature in the galaxy and the blackholes acting as portal between the dimensions.

I suppose it's possible and there is so sort of science to back it up. Maybe Marvel and the Disney team is moving us move towards the celestial things that would include the introduction of the Fantastic Four, Galactus, Silver Surfer and other things in the MCU Phase 4. 

The biggest things and I assume it was the same thing with the pencillers and inkers, is the depiction of some of the dimensions. I think the closest and most probably not most well understood dimension is the astral one. And the problem is that it varies from writer to another as that space can be strict but also flexible.

It's just when you think about all of it, and there aren't that many Big Boys in the MCU that can bend the time and space to their will, the man in the mansion could only be a couple of things ... er, beings. 

And I strongly suspect all of this ties strongly to Dr Strange's Multiverse Madness film.






He Who Remains or another muppet? My money was on the latter, because if it had fooled people already once, why not to show real face again? 

Frankly he was even dressed like Wizard of Oz. What puzzled me was his magical abilities as I doubt that they were godlike powers given to a charlatan. And just like a joker, he mocked both Loki's, while doing tricks with TemPad. 

He claimed that he'd seen everything, because everything had already happened in all dimensions. And that he's paved the road, because he wanted Our Loki and Sylvie in his humble office at the End of Time. 

Logically his argument sounds firm, because everything that ever had happened, had happened and the Fort was sitting on a paradox. That there was no time. Only void and the place, where the Wizard lived. 

The Wizard admitted that he created and understood what TVA has done to the timelines. He explained that one of his variants lived in the prime universe and he learned the way to manipulate the time/space continuum. And that he eventually caused the Secret Wars that we haven't seen because it hasn't happened in the timeline. 

He explained that he ended the Multidimensional Wars by turning the cloud dog Alioth and by doing so he closed the drifts, or tears in the fabric of the universe and only keeping one version of the timeline that allows him to be the king, Kang, the Conqueror. 

In other words he's the ultimate baddie that superheros can face in the Marvel universe. And usually to battle him you'll need Fantastic Four or Avengers. And then maybe some other big ones, so that you can have an absolute clusterf of a battle between gods and superpowered people. But the strangest thing about him is that he has no powers. He is super intellect and all his powers are done by devices that bend to his will.

He said that he needed Loki's to replace him because he's old and tired. Maybe so for having lived an eternity and seen everything, including his wins and failures. 

He also explained that the games were for practical purposes or there would be a multidimensional war, which is going to happen regardless and to be honest, it might have caused so many people getting pissed.






What were he thinking? That he can walk into Renslayer's office with a Pruning Stick, even though the woman had handed him his a** twice. Oh Mobius, if only you'd use that brain of yours and turn on the evil switch. But it's as if he cannot for some reason get anything meaningful done because there's not enough of skill behind that will. 

I guess it's no wonder why TVA uses hunters to commit the final business, instead of letting the field agents to dirty their hands. Honestly, in their state, all they can do is to stand aside and let the pros to handle the work. 

But I also have to salute the Renslayer, because she showed what any Dictator needs to do in order to survive. You just need to be better than the brains that comes to accuse you.






Finally. I've been waiting for that to happen since they were looking each other at the restaurant car. Ironically it also fits Loki's narcissistic nature, because only Loki can love Loki and in this case it's all good. We can expect to see little Loki's in the future. 

How much mayhem could a band of them cause? I expect there to be at least triplets, even if Sylvie managed to kill Kang. It's just she didn't understood that Kang was telling the truth as the time was already branching, causing the Kang's to multiply, thus creating the multiversal madness. A chaos. 

All she needed to do was to say yes and be the other Loki forever and again. 






The reset is done. "Who are you?" Mobius asked. All that was is gone and to be honest, I absolutely loved watching the penny drop as Our Loki realised what had happened.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 14, 2021)

The game's afoot.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 15, 2021)

Spoiler






ctg said:


> Finally. I've been waiting for that to happen since they were looking each other at the restaurant car. Ironically it also fits Loki's narcissistic nature, because only Loki can love Loki and in this case it's all good. We can expect to see little Loki's in the future.
> 
> How much mayhem could a band of them cause? I expect there to be at least triplets, even if Sylvie managed to kill Kang. It's just she didn't understood that Kang was telling the truth as the time was already branching, causing the Kang's to multiply, thus creating the multiversal madness. A chaos.
> 
> All she needed to do was to say yes and be the other Loki forever and again.


Well, wouldn't that just be the shallowest gene pool ever? 
Ignoring the incestuous implications of such a union, the concept would be ripe with sit-com material. Mr. or Mrs. Loki would return home from a hard day controlling the Universes only to receive a long report from his or her spouse listing all the mischievous variant time lime branches their offspring (Loklings?) had created.
After all, Loklings will be Loklings.


----------



## ctg (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm glad that with Loki they are able to do what they couldn't do with Legion. That serious could have done with the special effects to show the madness that is going in his head. The ability to break the dimensions, but unlike in that series Loki actually got its baddie and we know who the big baddie is going to be taking the place of Thanatos in the future.

There could only be two choices at the end, He Who Remains or Beyonder, who originally caused the Secret Wars that pulled together Heroes and Villains from all over Marvel universe. But going down those stories and the one our Loki is in at the moment, the shifts are monumental and for some reason they always focus on Earth.

I guess that is part of the human story, where as in this one a God meets a Man that is essentially equal. Except that man has no powers. He is not immortal. But he is special. Just like the Black Widow and the man forces god to yield, which is the biggest twist, because you automatically think that there is nothing you can do against god's wrath. Except if you're in the Marvel Universe, where gods can be ordinary people.

Except they are never really ordinary as they're almost always beautiful and there's never really any stress lines. No scars. Nothing that tells that they've been through hell and came back to only get a t-shirt as a complimentary gift.

The genius of Loki is that they took a god and put him in the ordinary man's position to solve extraordinary problem in a setting that spanned through the multiverse, and they did it elegantly in the Disney style.

If I compare this series to the Boys, I'd say they're pretty much on par. And maybe the surprise thing we saw in the Falcon and Winter Soldier is that they are not afraid of showing grotesque violence, if it's needed. In Loki they showed several people getting pruned, literally atomised and [spoiler redacted].

Even though pretty looking, the idea is pretty much the same and the end result is terrifying.

These series also make me to assume that DC is going to respond somehow as Marvel through Disney+ is threatening their dominance in the TV market. It's just DW's DC series aren't doing good enough, they are not on par with what Disney is is granting to their products. Still it feels as if we are living in a golden era of superpeople series. Stuff that people were trying to produce decades earlier, but couldn't really pull it out because the technology wasn't there.

I believe that Disney is using the same technology that they used in the Mandalorian to give their actors a real place to act, when they shoot. Well done Disney, that is a technological breakthrough and the future is open to show even more complicated stuff, that would take tens if not hundreds of pages to explain.


----------



## ctg (Aug 20, 2021)

> Not long after Marvel Studios confirmed that _Loki_ would return for a second season on Disney+, the first series to get an official renewal after its premiere on the streaming service, it was revealed one key component would NOT be back. Director Kate Herron previously confirmed in an interview that her journey with _Loki_ ended with the season one finale and in a new interview Kevin Feige says the search for a new director is on. Speaking with _Collider_, Feige had this to say about the series: “It is underway. We’re developing it as we speak. The hope is that much of the same team will return. Kate is going on to bigger and better things, so the director search will begin shortly.”
> 
> Herron previously revealed that she wasn't staying within the Marvel family for either Loki season two or even a Marvel Studios feature film, noting that she's working on her own projects for the time being but would love to be back eventually. “I’m not returning,” Herron told _Deadline_. “I always planned to be just on for this and to be honest, Season 2 wasn’t in the — that’s something that just came out and I’m so excited. I’m really happy to watch it as a fan next season, but I just think I’m proud of what we did here and I’ve given it my all. I’m working on some other stuff yet to be announced.”
> 
> Considering the other TV shows that Marvel has in the works, coupled with the possibility that the hunt for a new director on the next batch of episodes take longer than expected, it's it's very possible that Loki's second season may not arrive until late 2022 or even early 2023.











						Kevin Feige's Update on Loki Season 2 Could Mean a Major Delay
					

Not long after Marvel Studios confirmed that Loki would return for a second season on Disney+, the [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## Harpo (Nov 1, 2021)

Will any of these MCU tv series ever be released on DVD?

I’d much rather pay fifty quid for brand new DVDs of them than pay however much it is for a brand new tv and a tv licence (and another licence every year) and whatever Disney+ costs.


----------



## ctg (Nov 1, 2021)

Harpo said:


> Will any of these MCU tv series ever be released on DVD?
> 
> I’d much rather pay fifty quid for brand new DVDs of them than pay however much it is for a brand new tv and a tv licence (and another licence every year) and whatever Disney+ costs.







__





						HZHZ Loki Marvel Season 1 DVD 2021: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games
					

HZHZ Loki Marvel Season 1 DVD 2021: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




It's not out yet, but the answer is yes.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## New (Jan 6, 2022)

Best MCU Series - All the others aren't even close. I watched with great pleasure and was looking forward to the next episode. Just brilliant


----------

